# Rear Sights



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Well I just hate peep sights, and I've tried shooting with just the front pins but can't get consistance. So I've found a sight called a Hind Sight http://www.hindsightco.com that I'm going to give a go. It might work really well in low light shooting also as it glows in the dark. Anyone else tried one of these?


----------



## dirzo (May 13, 2005)

heard of em but never tried or heard any reports on em.i as well do not use a peep i just put a secound kisser on and put it on my nose and line the string on the pins.works good and after shootin it that way for a while its second nature


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Never thought about using a second kisser. Well if this gizzmo don't work, I'll have to try the second kisser......Thanks!


----------



## STEADIL CHASING BLUES (Aug 29, 2005)

I BOUGHT ONE WITH THE SAME INTENTION TO GET AWAY FROM A PEEP. I RAN OUT OF SIGHT AJUSTMENT BEFORE I COULD GET IT SIGHTED IN AND ANOTHER PROBLEM WAS THE STRING COVERED MY PINS. SO WHAT I DID WAS WENT BACK TO A PEEP BUT I GOT THE 3/8 G5 AND IT ALLOWS ENOUGH LIGHT TO SHOOT LATE OR EVEN AT NIGHT. I CAN GIVE YOU MINE IF YOU WANT IT? BUT I CUT THE BRACKET TO TRY TO GET THE AJUSTMENT NEEDED TO LINE UP PINS WITH THE REAR SIGHT AND THAT STILL DIDN'T WORK FOR ME.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

STEADILY CHASING BLUES said:


> I BOUGHT ONE WITH THE SAME INTENTION TO GET AWAY FROM A PEEP. I RAN OUT OF SIGHT AJUSTMENT BEFORE I COULD GET IT SIGHTED IN AND ANOTHER PROBLEM WAS THE STRING COVERED MY PINS. SO WHAT I DID WAS WENT BACK TO A PEEP BUT I GOT THE 3/8 G5 AND IT ALLOWS ENOUGH LIGHT TO SHOOT LATE OR EVEN AT NIGHT. I CAN GIVE YOU MINE IF YOU WANT IT? BUT I CUT THE BRACKET TO TRY TO GET THE AJUSTMENT NEEDED TO LINE UP PINS WITH THE REAR SIGHT AND THAT STILL DIDN'T WORK FOR ME.


I've already got one and installed yesterday. Spent all afternoon trying to get it set up. Still need to do some fine tuning, but I think i will work. It is not like adjusting any other sights I've every used on either a bow or a gun.

Let me shoot it a few days and I'll let y'all know what I think.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

Tom Miranda uses this sight with alot of success. I never seen any of my friends use it though. Try it out and post any pics when you start pickin' em off.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Well day two turned out better and I'm sure starting to group. I was putting most of my arrows in or just outside the 2" bull until I started getting tired. Took a break and sit up my 3d buck and all but one of my shots were right where they needed to be. On thing for sure this sight make you hold the bow the same way every time or you can't align the front and rear sight. A few more days and I'm pretty sure I'll be ready to try it out under hunting conditions. That will be the real test.....


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Just got in from doing some low light, almost completely dark shooting and it worked awesome. Between the glow in the dark rear and lighted front sights all you have to do is make out the outline of the deer. I was shooting my 3D buck and was making kill shots as long as I could see the outline of the target. Now I would hunt that early or late on a deer, but I would for them hogs.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

It look's like a pretty cool device. But, either I didn't get far enough through the site or I just overlooked it. How much spendola do they want for this jewel?


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Never mind, I found it. Although the prices seem reasonable, it just appears to me that there is just way too much stuff to put on my bow. I like my bow like I do my boat. Empty.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Here is what it looks like on my bow. Sorry the second picture isn't better as it hard to get the sight lined up through the camera.


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

bountyhunter said:


> Here is what it looks like on my bow. Sorry the second picture isn't better as it hard to get the sight lined up through the camera.


I am very intrigued, but as previously mentioned, looks like some cumbersome stuff. Can you offer any feedback in that regard? No significant weight increase? Does it affect the ease with which you can draw another arrow?


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Trout Laguna said:


> I am very intrigued, but as previously mentioned, looks like some cumbersome stuff. Can you offer any feedback in that regard? No significant weight increase? Does it affect the ease with which you can draw another arrow?


It weighs almost nothing, or so little I haven't really noticed. It does not affect the draw or release at all. It makes you grip and anchor the bow the same way every shot. So far other than the initial sight alignment being a pain, everything about this sight I like. I'm liking it more every day, in fact I shot some of the best group at 30yds last night, than I've shot in years. Give me a couple more weeks and to completely ring it out, and hopefully use it on a hunt and I'll give my full review.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

thats some good info keeps us informed how it works out for, TFS!


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

*STRING SPLITTER*

I'M ALWAYS LOOKING TO FIND A WAY TO SHOOT BETTER IN LOW LIGHT CONDITIONS. THAT LOOKS LIKE AN INTERESTING RESOLUTION THAT I HAVE NOT SEEN BEFORE. THANKS FOR THE REVIEW. 
I HAVE BEEN TEMPTED TO TRY THE PEEP THAT STERNER DUTTERA MAKES CALLED THE STRING SPLITTER. DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY INPUT ON THAT PEEP? http://www.stringsplitter.net/


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

That looks really good. I like the concept. I'm thinking it may help with my eyesight issues.

Which model did you you get? I'm thinking about the one that mounts on the cable guard. Looks easy to install.

Another couple of questions: Do you need to have your own bow press to be able to remove the peep sight from your string? Or do I need to take it into a bow shop if I don't have a bow press?

Forgive my ignorance - I am new at this... What's a kisser?


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Answers below....



Soapeddler said:


> That looks really good. I like the concept. I'm thinking it may help with my eyesight issues.
> 
> Which model did you you get? I'm thinking about the one that mounts on the cable guard. Looks easy to install. The Magnum
> 
> ...


 I've attached a picture of a kisser below. It is a thing placed on the string that you put in the corner of your mouth so you anchor the same place each time.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Why don't you want a peep? If for low lite shooting try both eyes open it will give you at least 15min more, or if for hogs at nite why not get a laser...WW >>BTW you do not need a press to add or remove peep or should I say I don't have to have a press, and I do have one...WW


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

See below



wet dreams said:


> Why don't you want a peep?
> They obstruct your view of the target for one, if you get one with an extra large hole then it is difficult to center your pin in low light shooting.
> 
> If for low lite shooting try both eyes open it will give you at least 15min more, I have always shot with both eyes open.
> ...


----------

